# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to make a atlatl dart

## Bishop

Here is how I make some if my atlatl darts


https://youtu.be/5Nr5BuJr6_Q

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks for the vid.  Well done.

----------


## Rick

That is a pretty cool idea. Since dowel rods come in different woods you can choose how rigid or how flexible you want you darts to be.

----------

